Is FastMail reliable? - migueh
======
ocdtrekkie
There's been a couple short downtimes, always documented/well-communicated on
their Twitter feed. I think I've only ever been able to not get into my email
once... and it was fixed in a few minutes.

And outside of general service reliability, their support team is top notch. I
can't say enough about being able to file a ticket on a problem with my email
service and hearing back from a real person about it.

Also: [https://www.fastmailstatus.com/](https://www.fastmailstatus.com/)

------
vfulco
Really happy with its robustness. Able to access in mainland China which is
nearly impossible unless using a domestic service. Now if only everyone would
move to PGP.

------
some_account
Never noticed any downtime over several years as very happy customer.

